# Liberator Wedge



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

So the other day my wife was looking at Liberator Wedges online and she motioned me over to look at them with her. She suggested we should get one to spice up when I take her from behind. Her saying that alone just turned me on and now I want to get one for that reason! 

The other problem is we don't have anywhere to store it :scratchhead:

So is a Liberator worth getting?


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

We have one and it's great, makes for deeper penetration. Just the wedge alone (which is what we have) is not that big....we keep it in a chest at the end of our bed, but you could probably store it under your bed.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah, it's not like you can put it in your living room as a coffee table when not in use.

You can duplicate most of its features using furniture, cushions/pillows, and straps with velcro restraints - just not as conveniently.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

My wife was looking at the 24" Liberator Blue Wedge Ramp Combo

It's pretty steep in price. I better be doing a lot of fuc*ing on it for that kind of money!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Practicing yoga helps her to bend her hips to comfortably offer a position of deeper penetration from behind.

Thought this pic was adorable! But see how her hips form a right angle? If she arches her back more it pushes her hips into a deeper angle. With knees spread and bent...can't get any deeper than that no matter what furniture you're on.
View attachment 19065


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Lol! The Liberator Wedge looks _remarkably_ like the bed wedge we purchased to elevate the head of our son's bed when he was a baby/toddler to help with his reflux and post-surgical positioning/breathing issues. Ours came from Sears and cost about $30.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

NewHubs said:


> So the other day my wife was looking at Liberator Wedges online and she motioned me over to look at them with her. She suggested we should get one to spice up when I take her from behind. Her saying that alone just turned me on and now I want to get one for that reason!
> 
> *The other problem is we don't have anywhere to store it* :scratchhead:
> 
> *So is a Liberator worth getting?*


We got the Wedge / Ramp.. (a little novelty)...I had to laugh reading this.. we should care more about hiding our sex furniture I suppose... younger kids found these in our room..and well... they have been used to build houses, prop themselves up to watch TV....we've found them dragged in every room of the house... so if company is coming over.. we really need to make sure they are not in sight..just in case someone knows what they are! The younger ones are clueless...the teens likely not...

Truth is...tried it a couple times.. but really....we prefer without it !


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> Reminds me of Ross Sex Class - Meet the Fockers.AVI - YouTube


LOVE that scene! That's what I wanna do when I grow up!

Lots of people don't know but there is a specialty among physical therapists called Women's Health PT. Their main focus is on body health that enables continued sex through injury, post operatively, or aging related changes.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

We don't have the wedge one, but we have the cylindrical looking one. We mostly got that one because we thought it would look "not like a sex toy". Thing is, we were wrong. The kids knew immediately what we were up to. A friend house sat for us last summer and later made a wink wink comment to my wife. lol.

Anyway, it's fun. We could live without it and I think she'd just as soon go with a pillow. But it's nice just having it on the bed to keep sex on the brain.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

We have the same 2 wedge system in SA's picture above. They are great BUT yes, they are hard to store, they are heavy and bulky, they are expensive, and they are easily soiled. I wrote a blog post where I make a humorous plea to someone, somewhere, to make *blow up sex furniture*, please! It would be easily stored, easily cleaned, and cheap! When someone does this please let me know so I can buy some.

I Married a Sex God: Goin' to the Porn Store!


----------



## Code-Welder (Dec 17, 2012)

NewHubs said:


> So is a Liberator worth getting?


We looked at those but I bought one from Hearthland a Purple Pillow and we loved it. Nice back support a foam material for easy cleaning and fit under the bed. Discrete enough to travel with, it just gathers dust now.

It was helpful for use as we got older.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> We have the same 2 wedge system in SA's picture above. They are great BUT yes, they are hard to store, they are heavy and bulky, they are expensive, and they are easily soiled. I wrote a blog post where I make a humorous plea to someone, somewhere, to make *blow up sex furniture*, please! It would be easily stored, easily cleaned, and cheap! When someone does this please let me know so I can buy some.
> 
> I Married a Sex God: Goin' to the Porn Store!


I saw that post! Loved it!

Made me think of yet another thing I want to do when I grow up! I want to open an adult toy store JUST for women! I want to decorate it like a romantic bedroom with crystal chandeliers and wall sconces, serve barista type drinks, and host happy hours just for the ladies! Have tables and umbrellas out front where the ladies can sip their tea while hunky baristas suggest the latest in nipple clamps. Host monthly erotic readings and even offer sex ed classes to teach parents everything they should be teaching their kids!

Who's in?


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

Hmm...so it seems like there are alternatives to the Liberator Wedge. I may have to look into some of them. On the other hand, I am perfectly fine with my soft cozy bed.


----------



## lace5262 (Oct 13, 2010)

We have the ramp/wedge combo and the Esse. Love them all!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah I've seen those ones, they have a few blown up at our local porn store, but no way they'd actually hold our combined weight.

Need better options!


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

SimplyAmorous said:


> We got the Wedge / Ramp.. (a little novelty)...I had to laugh reading this.. we should care more about hiding our sex furniture I suppose... younger kids found these in our room..and well... they have been used to build houses, prop themselves up to watch TV....we've found them dragged in every room of the house... so if company is coming over.. we really need to make sure they are not in sight..just in case someone knows what they are! The younger ones are clueless...the teens likely not...
> 
> Truth is...tried it a couple times.. but really....we prefer without it !


Try the one with the built in bondage straps


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> Try the one with the built in bondage straps


Oooo! Be still my palpating heart!


----------



## Advocado (Feb 24, 2010)

Wolf1974 said:


> Try the one with the built in bondage straps


Is this the one you mean?

It's on sale at half price at the moment.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I haven't looked at the Wedge, but I am still intrigued with the thought of getting a TantraChair....OMG! 

Just don't look at the videos at work.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Advocado said:


> Is this the one you mean?
> 
> It's on sale at half price at the moment.


No ma'am but that would work

Amazon.com: Liberator Black Label 24-Inch Wedge/Ramp Combo (Regular) with Cuff Kit, Black Microfiber: Health & Personal Care


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

For that price do the models come with it?


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> I haven't looked at the Wedge, but I am still intrigued with the thought of getting a TantraChair....OMG!
> 
> Just don't look at the videos at work.


INTD...just saw pics of the TantraChair...you are right this looks way better than the wedge! I was able to see some "samples" on how it works


----------



## Paladin (Oct 15, 2011)

We own the large wedge and the smaller one. We got the ones that allow for cuffs to be clipped to them. They come with material to store them in when not in use. They fit under most beds, and wont take up much room in a closet. Its a great investment as each wedge can be flipped to change angles and support. We've had some really creative evenings using them, and would for sure recommend them. The cuff clips are not super sturdy, so don't expect to be able to yank on them super hard, but they work for "playful restraint."


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

NotTooSure said:


> This is funny it is coming up here too, but I have built most of these things myself for factions of the price. They are pretty easy if you have the tools and the best part is you can customize them in size to fit you and your partner perfectly. Not to mention changing them slightly to either fold up or look like something else for hiding. I've built monkey rockers, f'n machines, stockades, wedges, benches, suspension bars... pretty much anything you can imagine. Even tie down straps and cuffs... I never buy the crappy things in the stores.


Two things come to mind..

1. I can hear your wife now.."oh sure you have time for another spanking bench but hanging the ceiling fan is too much?"

2. I can hear your wife now..."I have the best damn husband in the world!"

Could go either way


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Two things come to mind..
> 
> 1. I can hear your wife now.."oh sure you have time for another spanking bench but hanging the ceiling fan is too much?"
> 
> ...



or.....get the TantraChair and the wife says: " I have the best husband in the world. Look at this beautiful new piece of furniture he just surprised me with."


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> or.....get the TantraChair and the wife says: " I have the best husband in the world. Look at this beautiful new piece of furniture he just surprised me with."


That works too!

My BFF asked what Mr Pink got me for Christmas on FB. Then said...I just hope it came with batteries. I replied, nope it plugged in! Such a darling husband!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

It does look very interesting...with lots of possibilities.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

NotTooSure said:


> First of all I did hang the ceiling fan too.
> 
> Unfortunately I am a sexless marriage now. This was all from years ago. My shop now is for strictly for home renos. I was thinking of putting it all up on EBay but then I thought it would be kind of gross.


Ouch! Sorry to hear that. Kinky people must have an outlet!

Perhaps you could restain the stuff, or just paint it? Home made kink furniture! That's good stuff there.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

They look as uncomfortable as hell.
Don't your feet hang over the edge?...Bet you wake up with a stiff neck.
Duvet would be far too big for it aswell.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Honey, would you like a wedgie tonight?


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

It's telling in a way that people are concerned about ways of hiding this stuff. It's as though polite society is supposed to believe people don't have sex.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

I think INTD sold me on the Tantra Chair! Then again we would have no where to put it and our parents visit often. Damn we need a bigger house!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

NewHubs said:


> I think INTD sold me on the Tantra Chair! Then again we would have no where to put it and our parents visit often. Damn we need a bigger house!


Are you talking about the one he attached a pic of? I think that is a beautiful chair! I have all sort of spinal pain and the first thing I thought of when I saw that lounge chair was how perfect it would be for me! Gets my knees up, pressure off lumbar, support for neck, yet not too rounded in thoracic section so rib cage is expanded...Wish I had room for it!


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

We have the ramp and the wedge. We use the wedge the most. She lies on her back on the edge of the bed with her hips on the wedge then puts her legs on my shoulders. I stand in front and enter her. Since there is no clitoral stimulation that way, she uses a vibrator on her clit. We use this position quite frequently! 

I will also mention that we have two other products from the liberator store that we are really glad we purchased. One is the throw. When we have sex on the couch, we just put it down to protect the fabric. We also use it when we are going to get messy. The other product is the escapes pad. We use this anytime we want to have sex outside (like the back patio) or on the floor.


----------



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

Someone needs to invent outdoor sex furniture


----------



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

NotTooSure said:


> Well if I am ever out work maybe I will take a stab at selling... explain that business to the folks and in laws.



The key is to make it look like ordinary outdoor furniture but it transforms into something else.


----------

